# What is Peter?



## Lynne_Bunny (Aug 17, 2013)

:anotherbun

Despite having bunnies my whole life I'm pretty clueless on breeds, so I was wondering If anyone could identify Peter?
I've had people mention Dutch, is that the name for his colouring? 

He's a big boy at 7lbs, fully grown! 

Thanks!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 17, 2013)

He looks like a Dutch, it is a breed. His colour is black. 
He is a bit big for a dutch, but some can be bigger and not be overweight. He doesn't really look overweight to me, bit is can sometimes be hard to tell without feeling them.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 17, 2013)

Agree with the above. His breed is Dutch and his color is black. Dutch have a max weight of 5.5 lbs. he looks to have a longer body and longer shoulders than a show quality Dutch would have so that could give him a heavier weight. I do know of Dutch who go over the 5.5lb limit and its because they have a larger frame. He's a cute boy


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd also say Dutch.  He's a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 17, 2013)

He´s gorgeous and yes, he´s a dutch. Love those little white socks, they are so cute.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 17, 2013)

Korr_and_Sophie said:


> He looks like a Dutch, it is a breed. His colour is black.
> He is a bit big for a dutch, but some can be bigger and not be overweight. He doesn't really look overweight to me, bit is can sometimes be hard to tell without feeling them.



:yeahthat:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 17, 2013)

They all are wrong, he's a Scottish Rabbit with Dutch markings. Believe that and I'll tell a a bigger one.


----------



## SablePoints (Aug 17, 2013)

Dutch Rabbit with maybe some mini rex in there...
???
not sure...
i breed mini lops, harlequins, and flemish


----------



## Lynne_Bunny (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks! He's not overweight, I guess he's just a bit of a giant!


----------



## WMCrabbitry (Oct 14, 2013)

He looks like a black Dutch that's a pretty good size for a Dutch.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## kira&#10084;tonio!! (Oct 22, 2013)

He could be a mini lop because mine is here is mine:




Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## kira&#10084;tonio!! (Oct 22, 2013)

He could be a mini lop because mine is here is mine:




Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 22, 2013)

I think those two posts weren't meant for Peter. He Is most certainly not a mini lop


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 22, 2013)

Peter is a Dutch rabbit and very handsome. He is not a mini lop or any kind of lop. He has up ears not down ears.


----------



## mb123 (Oct 22, 2013)

Dutch for sure they often have black on half and on the ears then white for the rest


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Lynne_Bunny (Oct 23, 2013)

Defiantly a Dutch, there is nothing floppy or mini about him!  x


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Ricki911 (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks to be a Dutch, we have many dutch rabbits at our shelter.


----------

